# Welche Ausrüstung zum Shore Jigging?



## Müritzfisch (31. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich stelle mir gerade eine Reise-Ausrüstung zum Shore Jigging im Mittelmeer (Kreta) zusamen. Zielfische sollen AJ, Zahnbrasse, Cuda etc. sein.

Nun ein paar Fragen:

Schnur
Was für Schnur sollte ich wählen - Gefecht oder doch eher Mono wegen des Abriebs an Felsen? Könnt ihr etwas Konkretes für mein Vorhaben empfehlen?

Rolle
Aktuell tendiere ich dazu, mir eine Daiwa BG Magsealed 4000 zu kaufen. Passt das aus eurer Sicht? Gibt es bessere Alternativen in der Preisklasse?

Rute
In meinem Fundus habe ich noch eine Penn Squadron Travel (3m / WG bis 80g), die wollte ich eigentlich verwenden. Sollte passen, oder?

Danke vorab.


----------



## tomxxxtom (31. Mai 2021)

Was ist Shore Jigging?


----------



## Hecht100+ (31. Mai 2021)

Küsten - Jigging oder Ufer - Jigging ( Japan), also Jiggen vom Ufer aus.


----------



## Taxidermist (31. Mai 2021)

Die Rolle ist richtig!
Das Magseald kannst du auch weglassen.
Es gibt diese auch ohne.
Wenn du dir was Gutes geben willst, hol dir ne 5000 er Cabo.
Diese ist zwar etwas langsamer übersetzt, aber ne ganz andere Qualität.
Die Rolle hat auch etwa 400g.,
wie die Daiwa.

Jürgen


----------



## Salt (1. Juni 2021)

Rolle passt aber wie schon gesagt, ohne magseal reicht völlig.

Rute sieht erstmal ok aus, kenne ich aber nicht...sie sollte gut Rückgrat haben und nicht zu weich, ansosten wird das Jiggen grade an tiefen spots keinen Spaß machen. Allerding halten die meisten Reiseruten beim Shorejigging meist nicht lange, die Belastung ist einfach zu hoch. Ich würde immer zweiteiler bevorzugen.

Schnur, auf jeden Fall braid, ca 15kg mit 1,5-2m 0,5-0,6mm Flourocarbonvorfach. Wenn du Angst vor Abrieb hast nimm eine 4fach geflochtene und keine 8fach, die sind idR etwas robuster. Aber wenn du einen ordentlichen AJ hakst und der in die Steine geht, ist es eigentlich egal, was du für einen Schnur drauf hast...

Ausserdem würde ich mir noch ein bisschen Gedanken ums Landen der Fische machen. Die normalen Mittelmeergrößen kann man zwar an einer geeigneten Rute rausheben aber ein langes Gaff ist im Fall der Fälle sehr hilfreich. Meist kommt man nicht nah genug für einen Handlandung und stranden ist auch meist nicht möglich.


----------



## ragbar (18. Juni 2021)

Wenn man sie noch kriegt,sind die Savage Gear Shorejigging gutes(Ruten-) Material fürs Geld.
Da dann aber zumindest die mit -120gr Wg nehmen,je nach Größe der Fische kann auch die -150gr angezeigt sein.
Die -80gr Wg ist eher eine mittelschwere, weichere Rute mit Semiparabolik,die ich gerne mit schlanken Gummis auf Woba einsetze.


----------



## Silverfish1 (18. Juni 2021)

Ich habe eine palms shore gun evolv 106 xxh und finde die mega in combi mit einer Daiwa Catalina 4500h für mich super. 
die Rute kannst du Über Lurenatic aus Japan importieren.


----------



## Danschman (20. Juni 2021)

Rolle passt, Rute ist ok zum Einstieg. Sollte es dir gefallen empfehle ich auch eher eine Palms oder Zenaq.

Schnur kannst ich diese hier sehr empfehlen:  *Tasline* 

Fische ich selbst in 30 lb. Davor auf jeden Fall 2 Meter oder mehr Mono als Schutz vor Abrieb.


----------

